# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  rijeka zove...

## flower

sve forumasice i moguce buduce rode (ali i one koje se u rodama ne vide) na jedno kafenisanje u petak 16.09. u 18.00 na Kontu  :Smile: 
malo cemo i radno - o tjednu dojenja i pregledu autosjedalica  :Smile:

----------


## flower

alo?   :Crying or Very sad:   vidi li tko ovo  :Smile: 
ako vidi...onda   :Grin:  otkazujemo...zasto? zeto sto nitko nije vidio  :Wink:  a i zato sto mi dijete kuri  :Sad:

----------


## flower

dajte se cure s foruma kopipejstajte da uopce vidimo koliko je majki/zena/domacica s podrucja RI ovdje  :Smile: 
flower

----------


## Lutonjica

topik će ostati otvoren dva dana da se dogovorite, a onda ga zaključavam.
ako netko kasnije nabasa na njega, neka se javi flower na PM.

----------


## Točkica

Flower, nas dvije bismo došle, jedino moramo vidjeti s taticom hoćemo li imati auto popodne....
javim se najkasnije oko 14h, ako za danas ne bude zainteresiranih hajdemo se svakako organizirati za drugi tjedan, može?

----------


## flower

lutonjica, daj ga pliz ne zakljucavaj nego ga prebaci na lokalne aktivnosti udruge  :Smile:  tamo se nije htio pojaviti   :Crying or Very sad:  

Tockica - za danas definitivno nista  :Sad:  drugi tjedan - obavezno  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ok, premještam, ja sam poziv više shvatila kao kafenisanje  :/

----------


## Točkica

> Tockica - za danas definitivno nista  drugi tjedan - obavezno


Ok.
Flower, možda je najbolje poslati mail curama, kao i zadnji put kad smo se našle u čajani.

----------


## sarasabina

eto vidim ga i ja :D  :D  :D

----------


## Nani

Ja sam na porodiljnom/bolovanju (i vremena imam) ali sa zabranom sjedenja....ako MM bude mogao proći ćemo bar da vas pozdravimo i upoznamo....javite kad je sastanak

----------


## Paulita

Evo, došli bi i ja i moj dečko

----------


## mala laia

Dolaze i mala laia i Heli!
Heli, ne ljuti se što i tebe potpisujem, ali mislim da ćeš doći...  :Smile:

----------


## ra

kasno vidjela   :Sad:  
a baš stalno gledam, dojenje u čakovcu, sjedalice u zagrebu, pa osijek... i pitam se kad će doći na red i rijeka  :? 
ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## lali

I ja tek sad vidjela,iako 16. je moj bebolino imao tek 4 dana pa nebi mogli doći.Ali iskreno se veselimo nekom budućem susretu kada budemo malo veći,tek nam je 16 dana.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

I ja tek sad vidjela   :Crying or Very sad:   a baš mi se kafendiše i priča o klincima i dojenju   :Grin:   javite kad se opet organizirate!!!

----------

